# MAC - In The Groove - July 10



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Place all your *In The Groove* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​







Check out the  *In The Groove discussion* for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

Stereo Rose

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledisxo* 

 
_








_

 
Comfort







L-R Comfort - Stereo Rose

Stereo Rose is VERY metallic looking on the skin. Comfort is more satiny with a hint of shimmer... 


In direct light






In shade


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

*MSF Petticoat*











*MSF By Candlelight*


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 3, 2010)

Petticoat on NC15






1st swirled together, 2nd light pink only, 3rd darker pink only.











Its hard to picture the pink sheen, which is sim. to Pink Opal pigment.


----------



## aeroerin (Apr 3, 2010)

MSF Petticoat, NC25 w/ Painterly p/p base

Petticoat with little veining, Petticoat with heavy veining
(to show how variable one MSF can be!)


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Apr 3, 2010)

MAC Petticoat MSF 




In the box just got mine haven't used it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Petticoat Label 




Back of Petticoat MSF




Petticoat with Flash 




Petticoat without flash

Mine tends to differ from the ones listed above I guess I got on with more veining I might pick up another with this collection with less veining...


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 3, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Stereo Rose and Petticoat.  I will post actual swatches very shortly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








stereo rose with flash





stereo rose without flash





Petticoat with heavy veining with flash


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2010)

Porcelain Pink
Glissade
Northern Light
*Petticoat*
Shooting Star
Shimpagne
New Vegas
Lightscapade


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Apr 4, 2010)

Petticoat


----------



## Leila_Lei (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## kittykit (Apr 4, 2010)

Petticoat in daylight, no flash.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 4, 2010)

Petticoat and By Candlelight


----------



## s_lost (Apr 4, 2010)

By Candlelight on NW15:












Creme d'Nude on fairly pigmented lips:


----------



## dopista (Apr 6, 2010)

Petticoat MSF












Swatches on NC42 skin


----------



## Bluebell (Apr 6, 2010)

By Candlelight (NC 5-10)


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2010)

Here are some more pictures of the MSFs in this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All swatches are done on NW15 skin. 





From Left to Right: Petticoat, Stereo Rose, By Candlelight, Comfort





From Left to Right: Stereo Rose, By Candlelight, Petticoat, Comfort





From top to bottom: Comfort, Petticoat, By Candlelight, Stereo Rose





Top Row: Sunny By Nature, Warmed, Brunette
Middle Row: Shooting Star, Comfort, Global Glow
Bottom Row: So Ceylon, Gold Deposit





From Left to Right: Brunette, Comfort, Sunny By Nature, Shooting Star, Warmed, Global Glow, So Ceylon, Gold Deposit





Starting from the far left corner: Blonde, Perfect Topping, Redhead, Triple Fusion, Northern Light, Smooth Merge, Stereo Rose, Petticoat


----------



## Karrie (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 7, 2010)

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...o/DSC00323.jpg


----------



## iaisha26 (Apr 7, 2010)

MSFs On NW 45; colors from top to bottom.

By Candlelight
Comfort
Petticoat
Stereo Rose


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Apr 8, 2010)

Creme d'Nude on normal pigmented lips. Skintone NC15


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Erine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













thanks Erine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Sorry mods, it wouldnt let me edit last post to add this image)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## aziajs (Jun 8, 2010)

*EDIT:** Stereo Rose* (I'm sorry I forgot to add the name)


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 11, 2010)

By Candlelight Mineralize Skinfinish







Swatch


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2010)

Petticoat (no veining), Stereo Rose, By Candlelight, Petticoat (heavy veining)


----------



## NonoX (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's In the groove










Same order


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 21, 2010)

Comfort MSF (left) vs Warmed MSF (right)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2010)

Style Influencer MES


----------



## Karrie (Jun 25, 2010)

Togetherness - Blue My Mind



















Hang Loose


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 27, 2010)

Original formula Stereo Rose






Applied quite heavy to show up in pics, it can be applied more subtley than this.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2010)

Comparison swatches for Stereo Rose and other coral blushes (both pictures taken with flash):






Left to right: Ripe Peach (coral side), Hipness, Stereo Rose, Springsheen, Marine Life (coral side)






Clockwise from left: Stereo Rose, Springsheen, Marine Life, Ripe Peach, Hipness


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 30, 2010)

*Jazzed l/s* Natural light











*All Styled Up l/s*

Natural light





With Flash





*Petticoat*


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 1, 2010)

Top to Bottom, Left to Right:

Call My Bluff, Jazzed, Go For It,
All Styled Up, I Like It Like That

Soften the Mood Trio- Seriously the most elegant neutral
combo with better texture than the rest of the trios in this
collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2010)

New and old Stereo Rose comparison photos + swatches!






New Stereo Rose (left) , Old Stereo Rose (right) with flash






New Stereo Rose (left) , Old Stereo Rose (right) without flash






New Stereo Rose (top), Old Stereo Rose (bottom) with flash






New Stereo Rose (top), Old Stereo Rose (bottom) without flash


----------



## MRV (Jul 1, 2010)

Pictures taken outside, cloudy weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, NC/W15-ish

Left, up down: Go For It, Jazzed, New Vibe, Calm Cool & Collected
Right, up down: Stereo Rose, Petticoat
macarita.kuvat.fi

Up down: Go For It, Jazzed
macarita.kuvat.fi

New Vibe
macarita.kuvat.fi

Calm, Cool, & Collected
macarita.kuvat.fi

Up down: Stereo Rose, Petticoat
macarita.kuvat.fi

Left right: (Ever Hip for comparison), Jazzed, Go For it
macarita.kuvat.fi

Up down: Stereo Rose, Petticoat, New Vibe
macarita.kuvat.fi

Up down: Stereo Rose, Petticoat, New Vibe, Calm Cool & Collected
macarita.kuvat.fi


----------



## Soul Unique (Jul 1, 2010)

Hope I get this uploading correct.

Go For It Lipstick [Purple] and Chillin' Cremesheen Glass [pale blue with pink/gold iridescent] swatches on NC46/50.


----------



## Alliestella (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2010)

Blue my mind, Love to love MES
Stereo Rose MSF
Happy Together MB


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## sosdrielle (Jul 2, 2010)

I Like It Like That next to Up The Amp, and from left to right; Up the Amp, I Like It Like That, Jazzed and Go For It. Swatched on slightly paler that NW15 skin, and the camera washes it out a little, indoors with flash. First time uploading, so I hope it's right.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 3, 2010)

From left to right:

Cute-Ster, Jazzed, Pleasureseeker, Lollipop Loving








L-R:
All Styled Up, Saint Germain, Purple Rite, Go For It, Bubblegum





L-R ( both heavily swatched!):

Stereo Rose, Happy Together


----------



## lenchen (Jul 4, 2010)

top: right new vibe, happy together, and band of roses left.
bottom: right jazzed lipstick, comfort msf and stereo rose right.




top band of roses, bottom stereo rose.





band of roses mixed.




togetherness,left blew my mind and bottom, calm cool collected.




I like it like that, call my bluff,go for it and jazzed.
sall swatches done on NC50 skin.


----------



## CoralBlast (Jul 4, 2010)

i swatched them again but still looks more pink on me i think its my undertones that mess it up.






top is ever hip, left is jazzed and right is surprise me.




the same line up
the swatch looks like cutester but jazzed is more peach.
i am nc 20 but my arm is a bit tanned so it's closer to nc25


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry for the low quality photos but I'm sure someone was just as curiour as me to see how soft and gentle compared to by candlelight 






Outdoors Natural Light






Indoors No Lighting


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 5, 2010)

By Candlelight





Stereo Rose





L-R: Stereo Rose, Peachykeen, Springsheen


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 6, 2010)

Petticoat MSF (Sheer Minerals collection version)









Natural light swatches:









Flash swatches:


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 6, 2010)

MAC Stereo Rose vs NARS Deep Throat

Deep Throat is a lot pinker and glittery, Stereo Rose is more coral-y with more of a metallic sheen (but not really too metallic, just more metallic than Deep Throat!)


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2010)

Comparison between Fresh Salmon (left) and Jazzed (right)


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2010)

MSF's: Stereo Rose, By Candlelight, Petticoat and Comfort















Stereo Rose and Cheeky Bronze










Comparisson of By Candlelight, Soft & Gentle and Shimpagne











Happy Together










Love to Love and blue my mind


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 7, 2010)

Left: Stereo Rose (new one), Right: Happy Together mineralize duo blush








Swatch of Stereo Rose (new one)









Swatch of Happy Together mineralize blush duo.
From left to right: darker side blended, darker side heavy, highlighter side.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Go For It lipstick NC45, No liner


----------



## annielise (Jul 7, 2010)

Stereo Rose initial release 2005





Stereo Rose 2010










By Candlelight





My two Petticoats





Stereo Rose, By Candlelight





Stereo Rose, By Candlelight










Wearing Petticoat on cheeks





Making It Easy










Togetherness, Making It Easy





Style Influencer





T-B: Fashion Whim, Chillin'










Fashion Whim





Chillin'





Top to Bottom: All Styled Up, Jazzed





Jazzed, All Styled Up





Jazzed





All Styled Up


----------



## mmc5 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cremesheen Glass (Fashion Whim and You've Got It) and Call My Bluff Cremesheen lipstick-also shown with Tunnel of Love from Superglass collection. Click images to enlarge.


----------



## lara (Jul 7, 2010)

*Petticoat *MSF (this is the first release, launched with Petticoat in 2006)





*Petticoat *MSF


----------



## luckyme (Jul 7, 2010)

http://img.makeupalley.com/5/0/1/2/1690605.JPG
Petticoat

http://img.makeupalley.com/5/0/1/2/1690606.JPG
Stereo Rose


----------



## heartbeam (Jul 8, 2010)

stereo rose


----------



## s_lost (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## annielise (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 8, 2010)

Stereo Rose 





Lippies - natural light (it was cloudy though)
Top: MAC Rose Romance 
Bottom: Go For It, I Like It Like That, All Styled Up, Jazzed (this is mainly to compare the 3 pink lippies) 





Indoor lighting:


----------



## s_lost (Jul 8, 2010)

Stereo Rose on NW15:








Petticoat on NW15:


----------



## Yushimi (Jul 8, 2010)

Stereo Rose on cheeks applied lightly on NC30 with a small touch of Petticoat on top. Jazzed lipstick with On The Scene on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (new version)








Petticoat (new version with a lot of red-ish veining)







Jazzed (Left), Costa Chic (Right) 
Costa Chic is pinker than Jazzed for sure.







Hope this helped!!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 8, 2010)

w/ flash





w/o flash. much more true to color.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 8, 2010)

..


----------



## obscuria (Jul 9, 2010)

Stereo Rose compared with Marine Life and Style blush. Natural lighting.




L-R: Marine Life, Style, Stereo Rose


----------



## bumblebees24 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Anneri (Jul 10, 2010)

Band of Roses, Happy together and Togetherness.















On my face: both blushes layerd over one another.


----------



## Misoxx (Jul 10, 2010)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
T-B:- Bare lips, Jazzed lipstick with nothing underneath, Jazzed lipstick + MAC Equality (nude) underneath. Overall.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 10, 2010)

stereo rose, jazzed lipstick, soften the mood eyeshadow


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 10, 2010)

..


----------



## Lisianthus (Jul 10, 2010)

T: Warm Soul L: Nuance R: Happy Together






L-R: Nuance, Happy Together, Warm Soul






L-R: Petticoat, Smooth Merge






L-R: Smooth Merge mixed, Petticoat, middle stripe of Smooth Merge


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 11, 2010)

Jazzed lipstick. Sorry about the weird skintone in the pics, I'm NW20 for reference.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay,my first time posting pictures&swatches.But I don't know how to upload them.Hope this will work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petticoat,Hang Loose,By Candlelight,I like it like that,Jazzed pictures

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/019.JPG

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/024.JPG

I like it like that picture

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/033.JPG

Jazzed picture

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/036.JPG

Hang Loose picture

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/032.JPG

Petticoat picture

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/028.JPG

By Candlelight picture

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/030.JPG

Swatches (on NW 15 skin)

no flash

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/056.JPG

with flash

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/057.JPG

I like it like that,Jazzed swatches

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/046.JPG

Hang Loose swatches,pink side/lavender side/swirled together

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/040.JPG

Petticoat,By Candlelight swatches

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/050.JPG


----------



## s_lost (Jul 11, 2010)

Blonde X Petticoat






Blonde / Petticoat lightly veined / Petticoat blended


----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

By Candlelight MSF un-blended and blended









Hang Loose





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## geeko (Jul 12, 2010)

*Moonriver and Hang loose*


----------



## mssally (Jul 12, 2010)

Jazzed dupe-- NYX Pumpkin Pie


----------



## bumblebees24 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Half N Half (Jul 13, 2010)

Love To Love MES







Swatched


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## marusia (Jul 14, 2010)

I badly need to blot, but I hope this helps someone...

Jazzed lipstick
Togetherness eyeshadow trio
Stereo Rose MSF
Happy together MB


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2010)

Left to Right:
New Vibe, A little bit of Sunshine and Band of Roses





New Vibe and Bi-Tone










A little bit of Sunshine





Band of Roses





Making it Easy and Togetherness


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 16, 2010)

Stereo Rose Mineralize Skinfinish





















compared with mac hipness, nars orgasm, nars deep throat, mac stereo rose msf nars torrid






natural light






flash


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jul 19, 2010)

Band of Roses Blush and In The Groove MES on NC42 skin.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 19, 2010)

the right side is style influencer!






and this is what it looks like on


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 20, 2010)

L-R: Petticoat MSF, By Candlelight MSF, Stereo Rose MSF, Jazzed l/s, All Styled Up l/s, Go For It l/s, Chillin' c/g, On The Scene c/g


----------



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Together Mineralized Blush - NW25 skin tone


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 20, 2010)

Digit is a perfect dupe for the pale colour in the trio.


----------



## Karrie (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 23, 2010)

A Little Bit of Sunshine: Mixed, dark side, light side





Going Casual c/g (on the right)


----------



## lara (Jul 26, 2010)

*Stereo Rose.*





*Stereo Rose.*


----------



## soco210 (Jul 26, 2010)

Stereo Rose 2005 (left) Stereo Rose 2010 (right)


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 29, 2010)

Petticoat MSF:











Stereo Rose MSF:











I Like It Like That lipstick:


----------



## 0missjones (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is a Go For It l/s swatch. 
(Excuse my crazy look lol)

Here my lip is lined with Vino










 Here is the lip color alone


----------



## lara (Jul 30, 2010)

Clockwise from top left - Porcelain Pink, *Stereo Rose*, Glissade, *Petticoat*





MAC - Glissade, *Stereo Rose*


----------



## bis (Jul 31, 2010)

Togetherness MES


----------



## Hippobon (Aug 1, 2010)

MSF petticoat












Mineralize blush-Happy Together











MES-Soften the mood


----------



## soco210 (Aug 10, 2010)

MAC Togetherness


----------



## natalie647 (Aug 13, 2010)

Petticoat MSF. A full review is available on my blogger.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 22, 2010)

Petticoat







Band of Roses


----------

